# DPDR on Ecstasy?



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

OK well I was gonna post the link to this story but I apparently don't have enough posts.

There is a great video that shows a women who felt "disconnected" and now enjoys life.

_I believe this is the story you were talking about_

Dr. Michael Mithoefer is at the forefront of a controversial field of study. He is leading a pilot study into using MDMA -- the pure form of the illegal drug ecstasy -- to treat depression and post traumatic stress disorder.

In a Thursday segment, CNN's Dr. Sanjay Gupta reported on Gail Westerfield, a Georgia woman who took part in Dr. Mithoefer's trial, ingesting MDMA as a treatment for her PTSD stemming from a childhood assault and being raped in college.

"Some doctors say it's the well known effects of ecstasy: Open alertness, euphoria, calmness, that could prove useful when it comes to therapy," said Gupta.

"It can remove some of the obstacles in therapy and act as a catalyst to the therapeutic process," said Dr. Mithoefer to Nature News.

Among the 21 patients in the study, those who received MDMA saw their mental well being improve more significantly than those on a placebo. No major side effects were recorded in the study.

"Did it work?" asked Gupta of Westerfield.

"Oh, absolutely," she said. "I had recurrent dreams since I was a little kid. It's like, I would be walking through a house and all the lights would turn out, and then this force would overwhelm me. After the MDMA, I fought it once and it never happened again."

In the four years since her last MDMA session, Westerfield has not experienced another nightmare, reported Gupta.

This video is from CNN.com, broadcast Nov. 13, 2008.

--------------------------------------
THere is a video link. Using MDMA (if its not cut with anything) has crossed my mind although I think I am to much of a pussy since I got this from a panic attack on shrooms and weed.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

That is REALLY interesting.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I've thought about this briefly after a story i read about a boy who found his father's body after the dad committed suicide. The boy was 13 and became emotionally numb for 7 to 10 years. So the mom gets with this doctor who has mdma therapy sessions. So the boy took the mdma with the mom and doc supervising, then has this catharsis or breakdown that the doc talks him thru and then afterward hes feeling happy and connected again and all is well. I think i would try this as a last resort because i too am also a big vagina since my dp started after weed. If they do more clinical trials on this stuff id be down for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

> i too am also a big vagina


LOFL........ 

Personally, and this is just my opinion, I think if you are ready to talk about something then you will, if you force it you _may_ decompensate....??


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

IMHO, I wouldn't mess with Ecstasy. It is known to cause DP/DR. Among a whole new generation of young people the use of dissociative drugs have led to dissociation. I believe that marijuana and ecstasy are two of the biggest culprits.

Be careful out there.

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=35

I posted this a long time back. Drugs, rec and Rx, that can bring on DP. These are documented as bring on DP/DR but when the substance is stopped the DP/DR usually passes.

Just remember each of us have very different reactions to all medications, Rx and non-Rx. This is cause for heavy duty research, that yes, is ongoing. There are legitimate uses for medical marijuana, etc. Timothy Leary sp?! experimented w/LSD to try and understand pyschosis. There is potential in all of this work. But personally wouldn't make myself a test subject on this particular drug.

Again, IMHO.

*And flip, for the ladies here ... um ... "I am too one big .... " :roll: Not really appreciated. IMHO.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

> In a Thursday segment, CNN's Dr. Sanjay Gupta reported on Gail Westerfield, a Georgia woman who took part in Dr. Mithoefer's trial, ingesting MDMA as a treatment for her PTSD stemming from a childhood assault and being raped in college.


Rape can be life-threatening, yes, and this woman probably had PTSD. I skimmed what was written, but I don't think it ever said she had DP/DR or chronic DP/DR.

Also, I can't say this enough. Individuals with PTSD MAY have symptoms of DP/DR. But PTSD is something completely different from DP/DR. It is classified as an ANXIETY DISORDER. It is not classified as a DISSOCIATIVE disorder (DP/DR are). PTSD also occurs as the result of a LIFE-THREATENING event ... rape, experience in war, being robbed at gunpoint, surviving a terrorist attack.

The symptoms from prolonged trauma from childhood abuse for example, or seeing one's father die of an illness, is not considered PTSD. If you witnessed your father being held at gunpoint and shot, that could give you PTSD.

It's really a dramatic difference in CAUSE and in symptoms.

If you go to the Merck Manual or DSM, it helps clarify the two.

I'm sure in the future things like variants on all of these drugs have potential to help us. I just don't advocate experimenting with things when we know that Ecstasy can CAUSE DP/DR and it can last a long time. Depends on your predisposition. And there are tests w/marijuana where one component in it is the "giggly calming" part, the other can cause paranoia. I posted that video somewhere around here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Most "ecstasy" these days is cut up with meth, heroin, coke, all kinds of shit


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Mission Possible said:


> Most "ecstasy" these days is cut up with meth, heroin, coke, all kinds of shit


Absolutely: street drugs are made in someone's garage for the love of God, lol. If researchers can get a handle on how they work, they can take the beneficial molecular configurations and I guess eliminate the bad, however please watch this video on pot. And the actual mechanisms of most drugs, how they affect the brain, aren't fully understood.

Must see YouTube video: Pure THC, which is in Brit skunk causes some very scary feelings. Can't say the reporter describes DP/DR, but she has psychotic symptomology. Because she has no predisposition to mental illness she doesn't remain IN any altered state.

MUST SEE: 




I have never taken a rec drug, but I have chronic DP/DR. Go figure. I'm a seriously anxious person. Also depressed. There have to be some common denominators between rec drug induced DP/DR and just "getting it."

EDIT: Curious of your reactions to seeing the brief video. It's part of a longer documentary in the UK.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Well the post may say ecstasy but mdma has been the drug of discussion so far, and the two are different. Like i said before here and in other posts, i think drugs should be taken seriously and not abused(irony) cause we are not fully aware of how they effect the brain, but yes there is hope that clinical studies will lead to a break thru. And i would be willing to try something if more proof were given for positive results. I figure that there atleast has to be some sort of balance in this world and if one drug can fark ya up then another may bring ya back, who knows, but im glad some people are brave enough to look and study.

and geez Dreamer i didn't use the 'p' word or the 'c' word but merely the scientific medical term, i was being more derogatory to myself than any women on this site


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

flipwilson said:


> Well the post may say ecstasy but mdma has been the drug of discussion so far, and the two are different. Like i said before here and in other posts, i think drugs should be taken seriously and not abused(irony) cause we are not fully aware of how they effect the brain, but yes there is hope that clinical studies will lead to a break thru. And i would be willing to try something if more proof were given for positive results. I figure that there atleast has to be some sort of balance in this world and if one drug can fark ya up then another may bring ya back, who knows, but im glad some people are brave enough to look and study.
> 
> and geez Dreamer i didn't use the 'p' word or the 'c' word but merely the scientific medical term, i was being more derogatory to myself than any women on this site


I agree re: MDMA, but the subject line that took my attention was the word Ecstasy. As noted, many Rx drugs are developed from naturally occurring substances. I'm always amazed that tamoxifen sp? a chemotherapy agent for breast cancer at least, is made out of tree bark or something. They can rework basic molecular structure. There is snake poison that can be used for treating certain illnesses. Maggots are STILL used to clean out serious wounds from necrotizing fasciatis SP!? gangrene, whatever.

I still think that the answer to brain changes is epigenetics however. Turning genes on and off. They have done that (preliminary stages) with an "anxiety" gene in mice. Caused the mice to be anxious (neglected by the mother mouse). Then turned the anxiety gene off. They weren't anxious anymore. Gone. These things are far in the future.

But understanding why a joint can bring on DP can help as well. If they figure how it CAUSED it, then they can figure how to remedy that. Also, understanding how Ketamine causes dissociation, sleep deprivation causes DP, etc., this leads to more understanding. I have faith in neurology also more than psychiatry. That isn't to say that one's environment doesn't cause serious problems. I see today ... these past few years ... actually falling apart emotionally over things from the past. I see how growing up in a constant state of stress sort of conditioned me to be anxious all the time, and to DP out. But other children are seriously abused and DON'T get DP ... so go figure. They might be the answer. Why DON"T they get it, even raised in horrific situations? Some people are very resilient, and some people just don't dissociate. We don't even know WHY.

There are also a few people who have HIV, but have never developed AIDS. I read of someone using such a person's bone marrow to treat someone with AIDS. So for some reason a VERY small percentage of individuals seem to be immune to AIDS! Think of a virus that has existed at least from the early 1900s in man, that was investigated in the 1980s, that hasn't a cure! ONE stupid little virus.

The brain as always is the most complex organ in the body and we cannot easily access it, unlike any other organ in the body.

I've applied to donated my brain to the Harvard Brain bank, I'm serious. I've said this a number of times. But they need more HEALTHY brains however to compare against sick brains. I freaked out about it for some time, but decided if I'm a general organ donor, they can take this rotten old brain of mine, LOL. It's complicated though. But I thought I'd try to help.

I'm sorry, re: the p or c or v words. It just seems ... immature and unnecessary. IMHO. I haven't reported the post, I should ignore it, just expressed my opinion. I'm finally officially old and it gets tiresome after a while. At 50 words in that category ... I'm sorry are irritating. I don't mind innuendo in late night comedians such as my love  Craig Ferguson. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

THIS is how complex the brain is and how much knowledge we have gained over 55 years. We have a long way to go. A full life, a kind man, with no memory after the age of 27 from an accident and primitive brain surgery.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=17414

I posted an amazing article from the NYTimes online re:
Henry Gustav Molaison 1926-2008 R.I.P. He was only known all these years as H.M. -- closely studied and his brain, like Einstein's, has been preserved for research.



> He knew his name. That much he could remember.
> 
> He knew that his father?s family came from Thibodaux, La., and his mother was from Ireland, and he knew about the 1929 stock market crash and World War II and life in the 1940s.
> 
> ...


"Henry Gustav Molaison, born on Feb. 26, 1926, left no survivors. He left a legacy in science that cannot be erased."
Book on this man's life in the works, "A Life Without Memory"


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting that you wrote this. I thought the very same thing, especially since they use to use MDMA to treat patients in therapy before it was made illegal in 1985. I've never tried E but think it would be interesting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

VinCi said:


> So, friend's been rollin on E a few times the last weeks and they'e all been ecstatic or hours, and even after the trips they seem better people.
> Kind of like, they went from bein the 24/7 stoners with a pessimistic life style to completely full of life and cleanin their life up.


Seriously Vinci.
You do not need to take XTC to change your life from empty and negetive to a full and happy one.
I have taken it a few times and it is over-rated like all drugs generally are to a large degree.Just because theres some "hype" or whatever going on about cirtain drugs or products claiming this and that or whatever else it does not mean it is all true-use common sence.This is the kind of thing that appeals to people who are still looking for a non-existant magic cure.You have other options but I think you are still looking for an easy way out while claming that youve tried everything when you have not and then saying that nothing works......There really *isnt* an easy way out,but sure it cirtainly makes for an interesting discusion.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont reccomend taking ecstasy if you are dp/dr. i got DP/DR From taking MDMA and i had no other predisposition to it.


----------

